# Oak Cliff BBQ Competition - Blues, Bandits, & BBQ



## randyhood (Oct 16, 2016)

This is an annual BBQ competition. It's the first one I've been to - went last year. It was totally amazing.

https://bluesbanditsandbbq.org


----------



## rogan (Oct 16, 2016)

This looks like I'll have to plan next years vacation around being a taster / voter.


----------



## randyhood (Dec 1, 2016)

Before you plan a trip around this, here's my full disclosure: It's a great time with live blues bands and a lot of food and BBQ, but if you are expecting elite quality, perfectly cooked BBQ, you may be somewhat disappointed. It seems to be a bit of a "throw the meat on and get smashed for 24 hours" event for a lot of the teams. From my observation, that resulted in people putting their meat in the cooker waaaaay too early the previous day and drinking waaaay too much, to the point where no one was sober when the meat was ready to be pulled in the middle of the night. This resulted in a lot of dry, overcooked meat. A lot of gimmicky, non-BBQ food and friends voting for friends, but that's just my opinion. Overall, still a very fun event though, the likes of which you will probably never see in Alberta ;)...I'm from Manitoba, btw.


----------



## agnesjaneen (Mar 9, 2017)

The 6th Annual Go Oak Cliff Blues Bandits & BBQ will take place on Friday, November 13 and Saturday, November 14, 2015. The event is conveniently located in the heart of North Oak Cliff, just a few blocks from the Bishop Arts District at Kidd Springs Park at 711 W. Canty St, Dallas, TX 75208.


----------

